# A brilliant invention for routers



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a link to the other post http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86105


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, now that it's in a "Review" section, what good does it do?

A good Project of learning of what this product was all about…


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was hoping for an even wider audience and at the same time keep a fellow member who raised the question, happy Joe. I really think that if YOU got one Joe you would have difficulty knowing how to thank me.


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

I find it interesting that the manufactures page shows that this IS compatible w/ the PC890 series but the Wood Rat page says that it IS NOT. I wonder if they are the same product??


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been advised that it IS compatible with the PC890, 100% or you'll get your money back!


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Eliminator RC Quick Change Chuck looks the same as Musclechuck.

This is getting more complicated by the minute, no mention of PC 890
When I was looking for parts for my 890 I saw that the 690 & 890 take the same collet ???
When Garyk came out with the review on the Eliminator why did it say it won't fit the PC890..


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I did all the research possible on the ELIMINATOR and MUSCLECHUCK before committing. The ELIMINATOR appears to have a cam which puts pressure on a single point of the bit, no doubt marking the shank. The MUSCLECHUCK on the other hand squeezes around the shank giving even pressure and no chance of marking the shank. Rumour has it that both chucks were invented by the same person who sold the design of the ELIMINATOR and subsequently invented the superior MUSCLECHUCK, both of which give that extra 1/2" of cutting depth which means that an extension is no longer needed for many projects that just lacked that small amount and often led to the dangerous practice of "inching" the bit out of the collet.


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

Harry is correct. The Musclechuck DOES fit the PC 890 (according to the company that makes them). I got the following email from the company/creator in response to my question regarding the discrepancies between the Musclechuck page and the various retailers that sell them. (Harry just answered it faster).

"The type 1 Musclechuck will fit an 890 porter cable. When the packaging labels were manufactured I made a mistake. Regards, John D." 
I am definitely considering this more because of the increased depth of cut than anything else.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of router chucks, different styles.

They certainly make changing bits on a standard 
plunge router easier.

One of them tightens with an allen wrench like the
chuck above. It fits into the standard 1/2" collet
and it extends the plunge depth by about 35mm. 
It has a bit of runout but is within an acceptable
tolerance. The adavantage is it will fit any router -
I have it installed in my shaper currently.

The other one is an no-longer-made model by
Jacob's which only fits a few routers. It requires
no tools to change bits. I don't know why it
was pulled off the market, but old stock ones
can be found on ebay.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Looks very interesting and I checked out their website and was ready to buy one but they do not make one that fits my Milwaukee router …it has the most pain-in-the-ass collet to change bits of all my routers. I have other routers it would fit but most, like the Milwaukee, primarily have bits that stay in them for specific uses.


----------



## Warren1971 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Harry
Thanks for the referral.

Its official One Wood Tools is now a distributor for Musclechuck in Australia, we are giving all Router Forums members a 5% discount simply enter the coupon code "routerforums" Here is a link to our site http://www.onewood.com.au/musclechuck/

Cheers
Warren


----------

